# CA state taxes



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

it says if your california gross income is over 16k you have to file, SO we have to file if make over 16k? or is it after the mileage deduction?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

dnlbaboof said:


> it says if your california gross income is over 16k you have to file, SO we have to file if make over 16k? or is it after the mileage deduction?


If you are using a tax program like TurboTax it will compute that for you. But I believe that you would include only the net profit from your rideshare business, after all deductions, in figuring your gross. I think it even asks on the CA form for your federal AGI, so you should finish your 1040 first before starting the state.
Disclosure: I'm not a tax professional.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

think you do have to file as its gross income some tax expert told me


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

dnlbaboof said:


> think you do have to file as its gross income some tax expert told me


I don't know where your expert is getting that, but I just looked at my CA return, done by a CPA, and only my net business profit is shown. No gross, no expenses- just the net. In fact, I don't see anyplace to duplicate what is on Schedule C in the federal return.


----------

